# 10 days later, but hey, I’ll take it.



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you for the tip 
10 days later, nice little surprise.
What’s the longest after a ride has a tip come in for you?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

A week after a trip was my longest and it was $10. It was so long couldn't even remember the ride but then again I forget most of my rides the second after I drop them off.


----------

